# Clothing Photography tips?



## Ygrazi (Apr 30, 2011)

I will be having my first shoot shooting children's shirts\pants. Do you have any tips on composition? Lay flat? Mannequin?  The photos are for an apparel website. 
Thanks!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 30, 2011)

Ygrazi said:


> Those would be questions for the people who have the website.  You need to talk with them on how they want the pictures to look.  After all they are the ones paying you to take the photos.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2011)

Do you have studio flash ?


----------



## Ygrazi (May 2, 2011)

Yes,  I have an alien bee with soft box and an sb800


----------



## y75stingray (May 2, 2011)

Just one strobe and soft box?


----------

